# Citica



## midnighthoudini (Nov 6, 2005)

What are the differences in the 3 Citica models and which one is recommended for our bays?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We offer one with a 6.2:1 (CI200D) gear ratio, one with a 5:1 (CI200DPV) gear ratio and the SV model with a deeper spool and 6.2:1 gears. Any of the models will work well in the bays. I'm sure a local can chime in and offer an opinion.


----------



## midnighthoudini (Nov 6, 2005)

Thank you. Does the SV hold more line and weigh a little more?



Bantam1 said:


> We offer one with a 6.2:1 (CI200D) gear ratio, one with a 5:1 (CI200DPV) gear ratio and the SV model with a deeper spool and 6.2:1 gears. Any of the models will work well in the bays. I'm sure a local can chime in and offer an opinion.


----------



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

the 200 dsv holds 10 more yards than the regular 200dpv or 200D... and the 100dsv holds 20 yards less than the 200dsv and and 10 yards less than the 200dpv or 200d


----------



## 4x4tx (Nov 13, 2005)

So which ratios are better? One better for artificial and one better for bait?


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

I use the 100dsv, both in citica and curado. I like the smaller frame as I mostly wadefish. the dsv does hold more line that the other models. pick a few up and see which feels the best. I would think for bay fishing, you may not want the slower retreive. Really, you are not going to go wrong with any of these reels.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I've got a 200 with the 6.2:1. It's a good all purpose reel for inshore fishing. You can do just about anything with it. If you are going to have just one main reel, that's a good ratio.

I do have a couple of Curados with 5:1 and they are good for winter when you really want to work the bait slow, but honestly, they don't get much use.

I wouldn't worry about capacity. There isn't much in the bay that will spool you unless you want to target Jack Crevalles in the Spring. But even then, I've landed a Jack on my Chronarch Mg which holds about 90 yds of line.


----------



## Texas325 (Nov 28, 2007)

i use the 100dsv like kapman for the same types of fishing. love the reel


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

I too use the 100dsv. I love how lightweight it is. It makes wadefishing and topwater use so much less strainful! The gear ratio I think is perfect. Its a good compromise that you can use for summer or winter. Its not as fast as the 7:1 and not as slow as the 5:1. I've never been spooled and if you use braid (like me) you can put quite a bit of line on there...


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

I just got 2 of the 200D's for Christmas (already had 1). Man, that is one sweet reel. Between those and my Curado, I just don't really pick anything else up any more.
Pretty pricy though.


----------



## Sheenanigans (Jun 17, 2007)

just picked up the 200dsv for christmas and like the others have said they are the same except how much line you can put on. if you are lookin to get one just get what feels best cause they cast like a freakin champ, when i was thrown tops i didnt know when it was goin to land especially throwin down wind.

o ya just a tip after you buy one check your release speed u prolly will have to adjust it mine was set really fast and you will birds nest.


----------

